# Woodturning



## V2Steve (May 5, 2009)

Hi again folks, Only me.

I just thought i would show you what i do after telling you my dreams about getting to Spain and turning for a living.

Just check out my website in the Signature

Enjoy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

really interesting and very clever! You're obviously into bikes arent you, I'd love to be able to make things that last and look professional like that!! I like the wooden jewellery best!!

I dont know how well you'd do in Spain with it, theres another thread on here about french polishing and that says that wood is expensive in Spain which I wouldnt have thought would do you any favours!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Have you thought about exhibiting some items at craft fairs/ferias in Spain? Galicia is huge on artesania - from jewellry/pottery/furniture/ornaments - all sorts of items - and there are specialist shops too....It might not give you a substantial living, but if you're not looking for that in particular and have another income base or an income from another source (ie. pension) it may just bring in a few euros whilst doing something you clearly thoroughly enjoy.

Tallulah.x


----------



## V2Steve (May 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> really interesting and very clever! You're obviously into bikes arent you, I'd love to be able to make things that last and look professional like that!! I like the wooden jewellery best!!
> 
> I dont know how well you'd do in Spain with it, theres another thread on here about french polishing and that says that wood is expensive in Spain which I wouldnt have thought would do you any favours!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I very rearly buy wood, I normally get my wood from cabinet and furniture makers off cuts. and picked up from the local woods.
I will only buy a specific type of wood for a commision piece.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Have you thought about exhibiting some items at craft fairs/ferias in Spain? Galicia is huge on artesania - from jewellry/pottery/furniture/ornaments - all sorts of items - and there are specialist shops too....It might not give you a substantial living, but if you're not looking for that in particular and have another income base or an income from another source (ie. pension) it may just bring in a few euros whilst doing something you clearly thoroughly enjoy.
> 
> Tallulah.x



Brilliant idea!!! 

Jo x


----------

